# Those dots sure screw up the posting for me.



## LEN (Dec 26, 2011)

All I get is the one post with the dots in the title. And I can't read that one.
Trying to add a thread to see if I can then get to the older posts.

LEN


----------



## LEN (Dec 26, 2011)

Didn't work, dots kill all older posts.

LEN


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 26, 2011)

What dots are you talking about, Len?  (The ones before your eyes after the eggnog?  )


----------



## akjimny (Dec 26, 2011)

Tex - Len's talking about thread subjects with ... in them, such as "I Was Having AA Problem ..."  The system won't allow them in the subject line.


----------



## LEN (Dec 26, 2011)

It is blocking viewing any threads older than the one with the dots. Normally I just can't view the thread itself"bad request" but this one kills the whole subject older than it.

LEN


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 27, 2011)

OK, Len. Tell me how you are viewing the forum posts. (I normally click on "What's New" at the red bar to read what has come on here since I've last been on the forum.)

For instance, I can click on the Forum: General RVing and see a list of posts.  Down about the 15th post (assuming no posts added after I write this) there is a post titled "Mattress ... " for December 13th. The list continues with a list of posts after that post. "rjf7g" also managed to reply to that post somehow, but I can't read either post.

Len, please explain what you mean by "... It is blocking viewing any threads older than the one with the dots...."

If we keep at this, then we might gather enough information for the "programmers" to work on a solution.


----------



## LEN (Dec 27, 2011)

I start at FORUM in the red bar, then look at the new posts noted by the change in color of the Icon in each thread heading class A, class B,general rving. Then click on the thread heading like class A. At this point I can normally see all the rest of the old threads with in that thread heading as well as the new at the top. Before this dot dot dot  thread(other dot dot dot threads) I just got bad request on that single thread and could read older threads. But on this dot dot dot thread I can only see this thread and the blocking thread. No older threads are displayed, just this thread and the dot dot dot one, so I can't access the older threads. Hope  this is clear as mud.

LEN


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 27, 2011)

That's clear enough, Len. I don't see that kind of problem when I use the   "What's New?"    button on the red bar. Perhaps it's a browser specific problem?  I use FireFox version 8.0.1


----------



## C Nash (Dec 27, 2011)

Like Tex I also whats new button on the red bar and have no problem.


----------



## LEN (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok updated Firefox and get to the threads with the"whats new" but not on the Forum button.

LEN


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok, that's good, Len. Cindy said they are working on the problem still.
View attachment 168
Also, make sure you are not mistaking the end of the forum list's page. It could be a coincidence that a "dot-dot-dot" post is at the end of the forum list's page. I thought the same thing when I first glanced at it. When there are a lot of posts, the only indication of more pages is in the lower right.


----------

